
Show HN: Online CV/Resume Maker in React Using Facebook's Draft-Js - parthchoudhary
http://rewritecv.com/create-free-cv-online/
======
wayn3
I clicked rewrite cv and landed on a blank (white) page.

"we have delivered 1000+ CVs in a very short time since our inception and have
more than 90% CV shortlisting rate."

How are you measuring this?

You should raise prices. I'm looking at the senior package and I'd feel less
worried about booking it if it was in the $150 range. $45 sounds cheap. If
that would make it prohibitively expensive for the indian market, you could
price based on geography. nothing wrong with that.

~~~
parthchoudhary
The blank was our bad luck - maybe you hit the page at the time of a server
update. Can you try opening it again?

On the 90% shortlisting rate, we provide follow up services including cover
letter writing and interview preparation. Hence, we keep a track of our
clients' job situation. More than 90% of our CV clients have received a job
shortlist within 1 month of getting their CV rewritten by us.

On the prices part, $45 works out for us as of now. And one of our main plus
points is the high quality of services that we provide. Check out some of our
client reviews on our FB page:
[https://www.facebook.com/pg/ReWriteCV/reviews/](https://www.facebook.com/pg/ReWriteCV/reviews/)
Also, in order to make our clients more confident, we offer a free CV review.
So, they go ahead with our services only if they like our CV review. We would
love to do a free review for you as well - do email your CV to
support@rewritecv.com

------
iEchoic
Cool! I figured you'd be using the draft-js-plugins project for the hover-
formatting and drag-n-drop plugins, I don't see the plguin being used though.
Have you checked that out (or am I just missing it)?

FYI, the edit tool dropdown gets clipped by the resume's borders, so you can't
select some of the edit options when you try to edit text near the edge of a
document.

~~~
parthchoudhary
Yeah I did check them out, the side-toolbar-plugin is really nice, but I
figured I would be making too many customisations on it in the long term and
would end up replacing it completely. So made one on my own.

Just noticed the issue, thanks for pointing it out! I tend to get tunnel
visioned while working on front-end! :)

------
bhavya6187
The templates look neat! Any plans to expand the list or make them more
customizable?

~~~
parthchoudhary
Thanks for the kind words. We will be integrating many more new features in
the CV Builder based on user feedback in the coming days. Customizable
components are on the top of our list! Moreover, we are working on a
recommendation engine to assist users in creating their perfect profile. Stay
tuned!

~~~
bhavya6187
Awesome, I'll keep an eye on it :)

------
rohgat
Is it open source?

~~~
parthchoudhary
Not yet, I have to clean up the code first, I'll do it by the weekend. :)

~~~
rohgat
Great Work Boy! Here, take my upvote.

------
dzone9
looks useful.

~~~
parthchoudhary
Thanks! Would love to hear more feedback.

